#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Blutdruck zu nieder, wegen Essen??? >

## sun

Hallo! 
  Sagt mal, ist es wirklich so.  
  Also kurz gesagt. Ich bin ja in der Reha. Sollte eigentlich normal Kost essen. Habe mich aber freiwillig bei der Kellnerin für Reduktion also 1100 kcal gemeldet.  
  Jetzt hatte ich heute Zwischenuntersuchung. Und habe eine Rüge bekommen. Die Ärztin die heute meinen Arzt vertreten hatte, meinte, dass ich Normalkost essen soll. Das mein Körper zu schwach sei. Mein Blutdruck ist seit fast einer Woche unter 100. Sie meinte, dass der Stollen und die Therapien viel Kraft vom Körper benötigen und dass ich das nicht unterschätzen darf.  
  Jetzt meine Frage, ist es wirklich so schlimm kann das wirklich dadurch kommen. Würde der Blutdruck noch weiter runter gehen, bzw. werde ich dann wirklich so schwach? Kann ich meine Therapien und den Stollen vielleicht dann nicht mehr durchführen?  
  Noch eine Sache: Ich habe trotz Reduktion ein Kilo zugenommen. Und weiters meine Kurfreundin, die ich letztes Jahr schon kennen gelernt habe. Die hat Reduktion. Reduktion und Diäten bekommen eine halbe Stunde vorher Essen. Normal erst danach. Also wir sitzen zu zweit, dann würde das bedeuten das wir alle zwei alleine essen müssten.  
  Was sagt ihr denn dazu?

----------


## sony

hallo sun 
erstmal ist deine gesundheit wichtiger. es kann gut sein, dass du zuwenig kalorien aufnimmst und deshalb schwächer wirst. ob der blutdruck auch damit zu tun hat, weiss ich nicht. 
trinke zwischendurch mal eine bouillon oder nimm etwas mehr salz zu dir. ausserdem ist viel trinken nötig bei niedrigem blutdruck 
mein doc hat mir mal gesagt, dass ein nierdriger blutdruck die beste lebensversicherung sei. wenn's aber an die kräfte geht, dann muss schon etwas unternommen werden. 
versuch's mal mit normalem essen.

----------


## lucy230279

hallo sun, 
ich glaube schon, dass du, wenn du zu wenig ist, einen niedrigeren blutdruck bekommst.
zumindestens geht es mir so. als es mir anfang des jahres so schlecht ging, habe ich nur ganz ganz wenig gegessen. und mein blutdruck war sehr niedrig, teilweise bei knapp unter 80. hat sich auch in starkem schwindel geäußert. 
tu dir einen gefallen und trinke ausreichend wasser oder ungesüßten tee.

----------


## sun

Hallo ! 
Also trinken, tu ich zurzeit sicherlich genug. Weiß nicht ob vier Liter reichen. Aber trinke n tu ich viel.  
Heute war der Blutdruck 89 zu 48, naja es wird schon wieder werden. Esse tu ich jetzt mal normal. Aber erst ab Freitag, da das Essen bis morgen schon ausgesucht ist und es anscheinend zuviel Arbeit ist. Naja, kann ich nich ändern. Soll genug Fleisch essen, wegen dem Eiweiß 
Aber was mich ärgert ist nur, weil mir vorkommt, das ich schon wenig abnehmen könnte und so.

----------


## nickie

Hallo liebe Sun, 
ein Trick um den Blutdruck hochzubekommen ist: ein halber teelöffel salz auf ein grosses Glas kühles Wasser direkt am Morgen zu trinken (wenn du das kannst). also mir macht das nichts. ich brauch das nämlich auch ab und zu. generell sollte man ja eher mit salz wohl sparen aber manche leute brauchen wohl doch mehr salz als andere um sich wohlzufühlen. ein versuch ist es wert. Übrigens die Brühe schmeckt sicherlich besser - man sollte allerdings schauen ob genügend salz enthalten ist, weil die Lebensmittelindustrie häufig versucht salz durch geschmacksverstärker zu ersetzten.

----------

